# 1200 Gallon Aquarium need some help with water quality



## Cameronb (Apr 2, 2006)

I doubt if anyone remembers me, but I wanted advice on how to completely overhaul an aquarium system that had been sitting for a while. I got good advice and just got it done-

My pet is a 25.5" 10.85lb Largemouth Bass- It is on display-


Fish is doing fine, but I have NO IDEA how to measure or check water quality. Any help guiding an ewbie along would be great!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a 1200 gallon aquarium!?!









We definitely need a full tank shot!

To test the water all you have to do is go to the local fish store and purchase a liquid test kit. It should contains tests to test the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels, as well as the pH.
~Taylor~


----------



## Cameronb (Apr 2, 2006)

Well do you have to drain water or just add chemicals if they are off?

I seriously know nothing...

Full tank shot coming up


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Man, what a shoal or cohab you could put in a 1200 gallon tank!!!

Depending on what your parameters test out to be, water changes and filter cleaning/changing of media may be all you need to get it back in check.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW. Sounds like a heck of a tank, and that is one beaut of a fish! A full-tank shot is definately in order. Are you planning to make him a habitat out of it?

Are bass coldwater fish....? Do you have a temp on that tank?

Was the tank cycled at all before you introduced the fish? If not you have some *fun* chemical reactions coming up which may stress your fish out.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

CameronBurnett said:


> I seriously know nothing...


Well if you do not mind me saying this, but if you do know nothing then I do not think you should of gotten a 1200g








something smaller and more manageable would be much easier.

Make sure you have PLENTY of filtration (a custom wet/dry or a few FX-5's) and keep your water changes up. Also keep the tank definatly with out a heater, preferably in the 60's.

With the liquid test kits all you do is take some tank water, put it in the provided vile, add the provided chemicals, and shake, waiting for the colour to develop. They should explain very thoroughly in the instructions.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

is that a typo ? maybe 120 gl 
either way you came to the right place, I suggest a custom wet/dry setup but get us some pixs first to motivate us HEHE


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

kelrx8 said:


> is that a typo ? maybe 120 gl
> either way you came to the right place, I suggest a custom wet/dry setup but get us some pixs first to motivate us HEHE


i'm on board with a typo....

1200g is not that skinny

if it were 12' long (which it could be) and 3' wide (which its not) and 4.5' tall which it may be... would put it around 1166 g's

i'm curious ,,, but for someone to spend coin on that kind of tank and not know how to test water i think typo

i think typo and buy a test kit.... one with liquid vs. dip sticks...


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> is that a typo ? maybe 120 gl
> either way you came to the right place, I suggest a custom wet/dry setup but get us some pixs first to motivate us HEHE


i'm on board with a typo....

1200g is not that skinny

if it were 12' long (which it could be) and 3' wide (which its not) and 4.5' tall which it may be... would put it around 1166 g's

i'm curious ,,, but for someone to spend coin on that kind of tank and not know how to test water i think typo

i think typo and buy a test kit.... one with liquid vs. dip sticks...
[/quote]

Good point. Looks like an old custom job with the wood work, bricks, and background. We need more pics and actual dimensions!!!


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thats a two foot bass. Going towards the back. Looks to be around 4 feet width to me... Maybe alittle less. He might be legit.


----------



## Cameronb (Apr 2, 2006)

LOL Why the doubt buddy?

Roughly, its about 6'5" (I'm 6'5" and have to stand on the wood trim to get my arms over) high (the wood trim really makes it look smaller) bout 3- 3 1/2 foot wide, and roughly 9-10 foot long.

I didn't buy this tank, it is a display tank at a fishing marina...I got it running and got all the cobwebs out.

Here is a pic that is a little better, I'm at home right now and can take more pics tomarrow.

Anyone got a link to a water testing kit?

Sorry to bother everyone-

Thanks

Really I'm not here to argue over its size I just need some help!

[IMG=http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/7638/fishhy1gs.jpg]


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

thats a sweet ass fish but i wanna see a full tank shot witha person next to it


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Once again:









API Freshwater Test Kit

You can also get that kit at your LFS. Should have everything you need to do basic water testing.



awfraser said:


> thats a sweet ass fish but i wanna see a full tank shot witha person next to it


Check out his reflection in the background


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

sweet tank and fish..when you get everything squared away def. post lots of pics of the fish, full tank shot, full tank shot with someone next to it...::droooools::

...the kit posted above me is the best ive used


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

i stand corrected... how did you move that beast?

Does he have the biggest tank here?

Btw who care about the test kit lets see the tank


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice tank and fish.....more pic man


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

of all the fishes he has a native bass ....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Louie D said:


> of all the fishes he has a native bass ....


I bet it keeps him happy though, and that's all that counts.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

i remember the questions he had a while back bobme helped him out before look here


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I try to help when i can


----------



## I-Eat-My-Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I wnat to know what kind of filter you are running for that thing......


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

a freshwater master test kit 
like this one
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=200000526079

a wet dry will be more complicated maybe 2-125gl tanks u know what I dont even know on that size tank you have.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

full tank shot?


----------



## Cameronb (Apr 2, 2006)

LOL

It isn't a native, its a florida 

I have got several pms asking how much I paid...I didn't buy it, hell I don't even own it. I work at a fishing marina and this thing was collecting dust and had been empty for a long time. I talked the boss into giving me a budget and worked for hours on this thing OFF the clock just cause I thought it would be cool.

Water must have been bad, cause the fish died









I'm doing all the reading I can to get a better understanding on how to get this done right









Thanks for the help and I"ll get the tank shots up as soon as I remember to bring my stupid arse camera! LOL


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

I just thought i'd mention something, is this bass SW or FW. I'm guessing it is FW though i am not 100%.

Could you try adding quite a few live plants if possible as this would help with the water quality to a certain extent. I know that plants can use fishwaste and ammonia in small amounts so this may help slightly.

Bobz


----------



## GODS1KID (Jan 12, 2006)

i would love to have a tank that size


----------

